# Rear fog lamps



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

No. There's no switch available, no wiring or software. No spot for a bulb in a hatch. On a sedan you could modify the left inner twillamp to take one. And custom wire it. On a hatch you'd really have to hack up the housing, or install a police hideaway style LED


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I vote for modifying the left rear reflector and running some bright LEDs behind it.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I really despise that the USA doesn't allow rear fog lamps and that manufacturers do not equip their lower-level cars with rear fog lamps. But then again, most Americans do not know how or why to use rear fog lamps and would have them turned on in all sorts of situations where they are not necessary or useful.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Uhhh well. The BCM may or may not be pre programmed for it. Unfortunately no way to really test other than shorting out a few wires to test. Would be one signal button which shorts to ground. Then a relay control signal. Plus an led maybe.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> But then again, most Americans do not know how or why to use rear fog lamps and would have them turned on in all sorts of situations where they are not necessary or useful.


Which is exactly why I have been blinded by rear fog lamps on numerous occasions.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

There's no schematics, description/operation, or RPO code available for a rear fog lamp for any 2016-2019 Chevy Cruze, regardless of selling market. I dont access to Holden or Opel/Vauxhall schematics anymore, so I can't say for sure it doesnt exist on a Delta2 car somewhere, but devising your own solution would without a doubt be cheaper and easier.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> There's no schematics, description/operation, or RPO code available for a rear fog lamp for any 2016-2019 Chevy Cruze, regardless of selling market. I dont access to Holden or Opel/Vauxhall schematics anymore, so I can't say for sure it doesnt exist on a Delta2 car somewhere, but devising your own solution would without a doubt be cheaper and easier.


They have to be an option on cars sold on The Continent (Europe). Aren't they required equipment there? Opel and Vauxhall have to sell a version with rear fog lamps.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> They have to be an option on cars sold on The Continent (Europe). Aren't they required equipment there? Opel and Vauxhall have to sell a version with rear fog lamps.


Yes but there is no plug and play harness.... And you are pretty much making your own system.

The only bonus is power management... Shutting off when you exit, etc... Is all done for you. Beyond that just wiring your own is much cheaper.



The off-road lamps are the rear fog lamps.


----------

